# Greetings Fellow Brothers



## eddiel82 (Sep 21, 2019)

My name is E. L. Dillard. I hail from Friendly Lodge 436 in Wabasso, Indian River County, FL. My Worshipful Master recommended this app to me as a way to improve my knowledge and receive more light. I am anxious to glean as much as I can from the brothers here!

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 21, 2019)

eddiel82 said:


> My name is E. L. Dillard. I hail from Friendly Lodge 436 in Wabasso, Indian River County, FL. My Worshipful Master recommended this app to me as a way to improve my knowledge and receive more light. I am anxious to glean as much as I can from the brothers here!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using My Freemasonry mobile app


Welcome.


----------



## Matt L (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome.   Are you a MM?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am sure that you will learn a lot here, I certainly have.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 27, 2019)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## ashmounazer (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome brother, great to have you here!

Sent from my SM-G970F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

